# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Customized charts based on a predefined table

## Canadane

Hello all 

I would like to create customized charts based on a definition table. This table would contain information about line style/color/thickness, symbol style/color/thickness etc  based on a value of a certain value of a variable. Something like:


VAR	Line color	Line style	Line width	Symbol	Symbol fill color	Symbol outline color	Symbol outline style	Symbol outline width
1	orange	solid	        1.5	Triangle		orange	         black solid	0.75
2	green	dashed	1.5	Circle		green	         black solid	0.75
3	blue	        dotted	2.5	Rectangle		blue   	         black solid	0.75

Potentially, more line and symbol attributes could be added in future than the ones described above.  

Attached a spreadsheet which explains what I want to achieve, with only three definitions of datasets. My goal is to come up with at least 20 predefined chart/symbol definitions and apply to my data. 

Can a Vlookup function in combination with a VBA script be used to extract the chart definition from the table and apply it to the charts. 

Last request: as I have multiple charts in my sheet, the VBA should apply to all charts of the present in the worksheet   


This would save me a lot of time 

Thanks for your help 

Canadane

Thanks for your help

Canadane

----------

